# و.. ( الدين ) يصنع الفراعين ..



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]مقولة شهيرة فى الأثر الأسلامى عن " عُمر بن الخطاب "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]" لو أن دابة تعثرت فى العراق ...لسُئِلَ عنها عُمر "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومعروف أن " بن الخطاب " ثانى الخلفاء فى الحُكم الأسلامى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأول من لُقبَ بــ  " أمير المؤمنين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وان العراق ( وقتئذٍ ) كانت على الحدود القصوى للدولة الأسلامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتَبعُد عن " أمير المؤمنين " مسيرة شهرين ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يُراد بهذه المقولة تبيان مدى " تقوى " و " ورع " و " عدل " هذا الرجل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومدى " مخافته " لله و " وجله " لأن يُحاسبه على " دابة " أتكعبلت فى اقصى الأرض ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إلا أن الوجه الآخر للمقولة الغائبة عن العقول أو عن الفحص والتمحيص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنها تؤهلك لقبول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أى شئ من الحاكم الدينى ( أمير المؤمنين ) هذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه تم تأهيلك وتجهيزك نفسياً ومعلوماتياً ودينياً بالطبع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن تقبل أى ديكتاتور يرفع مقولة ( الدابة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون أن يكون هناك أى آثار فعليِّة على أرض الواقع تُترجم لنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه أفضل من سيتولى الحُكم فينا ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لآهُمَ إلا إعلانه هو نفسه عن نفسه بأنه تقى ويخاف ربنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم إعلان الجوقة من حوله بمدى عدله وورعه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت على أتم الأستعداد لأن تتجاوز عن أية أفعال لهذا " الأمير "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى " أمير " ... حتى ولو قام بذبح الناس وأراقة دمائهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فيكفيك فخراً أنه يخاف على ( الدابة ) فى أقصى الأرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الوقت الذى يُبيح إزهاق أرواح من يختلف معه فى الدين  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالتالى يختلف معه سياسياً ...بطبيعة الحال
......
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2014)

*التجارة بالدين أكثر ربحا من أى تجارة .......*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أبريل 2014)

فى كل ا لتاريخ الاسلامى لا يوجد غير
عمر بن الخطاب وعمر بن عبد العزيز المشهوران بالعدل
وخلاف ذلك كلهم لصوص ومجرمين واصحاب نذوات


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أبريل 2014)

*تصدق موضوع الدابة و عمر الخطاب دا أنا كنت فاهماه غلط 

أتارينى كنت فاهمة إنه حاطط مناخيره فى كل حاجة حتى فى الدابة الل فى العراق :fun_oops:

و فهمت إن عنده طابور خامس بينقل له الأخبار أول بأول :love34:

الواحد بيتعلم منك حاجات كتير 
________________________________
أه طبعا الدين يصنع الفراعين

إنت عارف ؟؟:blush2:

عارف إن أى بلد كانت تغزو عل بلد أخرى لازم كانت تفرض عبادتها عليها 

و عدم عبادة آلهتها تعتبر خيانة يحاكم عليها الشخص بالموت 

دا أحيانا كانوا الكهنة الوثنيين اللى فى البلد اللى تم إحتلالها هم اللى بيعلنوا الآلهة الجديدة علنًا:fun_oops:

تخيل ؟؟

دا طبعا كان يؤدى الى تكوين فرعون و يجب علينا السمع و الطاعة 



*


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2014)

على رأي جد أبو خال عم جد جد جدي 
[ ما فيش فايدة - ما تحاولشي - لا محيص ]
ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2014)

aymonded قال:


> على رأي جد أبو خال عم جد جد جدي
> [ ما فيش فايدة - ما تحاولشي - لا محيص ]
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]إنه الدين يا ( هادا )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَمَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلاۤ أَنْ هَدَانَا ٱللَّهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أى والله ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" لولا أن هدانا الله " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]حاجة ببلاش كدة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أبريل 2014)

العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدل


 لايصنع الفراعين ياعبود
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدل
> 
> 
> لايصنع الفراعين ياعبود
> ​



*العدل من وجهة نظر مين ....؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أبريل 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *العدل من وجهة نظر مين ....؟؟؟؟؟*



من مبناه اللغوى 

من معناه المتعارف بين ذوى النفوس السديدة ، والفطر الصحيحة 

بأن يدرك ( الحاكم ) أن توليته أمر الناس مسئولية وليست تشريف 

وانه ليس بخيرنا 

وأنه وجميع الناس أمام القانون سواء 

وانه مؤتمن  وأمين  على أموال الناس وأعراضهم ودمائهم 

وانه واحد مننا ( فعلا ) فلاتعالى ولاتعاظم على خلق الله 

بل التواضع صفته وسمته 

ثم أنه مسئول ومحاسب  أمام الله عما استرعاه من رعية 

وأنه لابد أن يعد للسؤال جوابا ​


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2014)

المشكلة ان الناس مش واخده بالها أن رئيس الجمهورية شغال عند الشعب 
يعني الشعب اختاره موظف يعمل على إدارة شئون البلاد وليس ولي من أولياء الله
وليس صاحب وطن ولا لكي يتركوا الله يحاسبه بل القانون الموضوع في مجلس الشعب 
يعني من الآخر كده أي حاكم ييجي يحكم بالدين والا بشيء آخر مهما ما كان فهو مرفوض
 لأننا نريد شخص يشتغل موظف يدير البلاد اقتصادياً وليس نبوياً ولا روحياً ولا بطولياً
ولو فشل في الإدارة يتحاكم أن أفسد شيء ما أو فلس البلد أو فعل اي شيء ينتقص من حقوق الآخرين
عايزين موظف يؤدي عمله الموكول إليه بتدقيق وإن أدى عمله صحيحاً لا يطبل له أحد أو يزمر
لأن ده شغله مش شيء بيتفضل بيه علينا ولا بيدينا من جيبه ولا هو ولي علينا ولا أب لينا
يا ريت الناس تفهم كده، بس للأسف في مصر لأ

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> من مبناه اللغوى
> 
> من معناه المتعارف بين ذوى النفوس السديدة ، والفطر الصحيحة
> 
> ...



*حاتخلينى ادخل في حوار دينى زهقت منه ...... مفيش عدل في التجارة بالله ..... لا في الحكام ... ولا في الأحكام ....... بكل اختصار ...... *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أبريل 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حاتخلينى ادخل في حوار دينى زهقت منه ...... مفيش عدل في الإسلام ..... لا في الحكام ... ولا في الأحكام ....... بكل اختصار ...... *



هذا رأيك ياأستاذ صوت 

مفيش مشكلة

بعيد عن المنحى الدينى 

كما قال الأستاذ أيمن ، فالحاكم خادم للشعب 

إذا أدرك ذلك كان هذا كفيل بإبعاد الفرعنة عنه


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2014)

صح يا أخ ياسر لو الحاكم أدرك انه موظف شغال عند الشعب
عمره ما هايكون فرعون، بس اللي بيفرعن الحكام بصراحة احنا
لما نعمل منه بطل الأبطال قبل ما يشتغل، والا نمدحه على واجب المفروض يقوم بيه
ونفخم ونعظم ونرقص ونحتفل، يبقى مين السبب في صناعة فرعون !!!!!!!!!
يعني لو موظف شغال بأمانة وبيؤدي عمله صح نعمل له حفلة ونعظمه ونعطيه مكافئة
مش ده المفروض شغله يؤديه على هذا المستوى... فحقه يقبض مرتبه 
لكن لما ياخد زيادة أو يتم مكافئته لما يعمل شيء جديد مش مفروض عليه
يعني يعمل طفرة في عمله أو يعمل على أن ينقذ الشركة من الإفلاس
وبرضو هاياخد حقه لكنه لن يصبح صاحب الشركة أو يملكها
لكن للأسف اتعودنا اننا نمدح ونفخم الزعيم ونعطيه صفة إله
والنتيجة سنظل مهره في صناعة الفراعين
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 أبريل 2014)

aymonded قال:


> صح يا أخ ياسر لو الحاكم أدرك انه موظف شغال عند الشعب
> عمره ما هايكون فرعون، بس اللي بيفرعن الحكام بصراحة احنا
> لما نعمل منه بطل الأبطال قبل ما يشتغل، والا نمدحه على واجب المفروض يقوم بيه
> ونفخم ونعظم ونرقص ونحتفل، يبقى مين السبب في صناعة فرعون !!!!!!!!!
> ...



كلام مستقيم رائع

ياأجمل وأروع صديق حلو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2014)

aymonded قال:


> بس اللي بيفرعن الحكام بصراحة احنا
> لما نعمل منه بطل الأبطال قبل ما يشتغل، والا نمدحه على واجب المفروض يقوم بيه
> ونفخم ونعظم ونرقص ونحتفل، يبقى مين السبب في صناعة فرعون !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*بس راخر الفرعون ما بيصدق يشبط فى الفرعنة يا أخى

زى ما تقول حاجة فى الچينات الوراثية للمصريين​*


----------



## red333 (28 أبريل 2014)

*مش قادر ما اختلفش معاك المره دى يا عبود*
*اعتقد ان الدين لا يصنع دكتاتور *
*ولكن الدين قد يكون احد وسائل الدكتاتور لتخدير شعبه وهذا ليس دائما*

*والا ما هو الدين الذى صنع ستالين الدكتاتور الشيوعى*
*وفى نفس الوقت الذى كانت دول اوربيه مثل انجلترا مسيحية الديانه و لم يحكمها دكتاتور*

*ليس الدين وانما من يستخدمه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> *
> 
> وفى نفس الوقت الذى كانت دول اوربيه مثل انجلترا مسيحية الديانه و لم يحكمها دكتاتور
> 
> *


*

يا راجل حرام عليك دا كلهم دكتاتوريين (التاريخ بيقول كدة)​*


----------



## red333 (29 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا راجل حرام عليك دا كلهم دكتاتوريين (التاريخ بيقول كدة)​*


 
*لاحظى يا ايرينى انى بقول فى نفس الوقت*
*يعنى فى نفس وقت حكم ستالين*
*مين كان بيحكم انجلترا وقت حكم ستالين -- تشرشل*
*لو شايفه ان تشرشل دكتاتور صنعته المسيحيه يبقى حرام عليكى  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> *مش قادر ما اختلفش معاك المره دى يا عبود*
> *اعتقد ان الدين لا يصنع دكتاتور *


*وماله لما نختلف ...
عنوان موضوعى بدأته بــ ... ( و ) ..
أى ان هناك أشياء أخرى تصنع الديكتاتورية ولا علاقة لها بأى دين
من يستخدم الدين لهذا الغرض فمن المؤكد أنه وجد
أدوات خِصبة تُمكنه من هذا
ضرب المثل بــ " عمر بن الخطاب " ليس المقصود منه
تحديد دين معين أو تعيين شخص محدد بذاته 
أنما كان لتقريب وجهة نظرى بالموضوع لأنه أقرب مثال ( لنا ) جميعاً
*​


----------



## red333 (29 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وماله لما نختلف ...*
> *عنوان موضوعى بدأته بــ ... ( و ) ..*
> *أى ان هناك أشياء أخرى تصنع الديكتاتورية ولا علاقة لها بأى دين*
> *من يستخدم الدين لهذا الغرض فمن المؤكد أنه وجد*
> ...


*اذا*
* الدين لا يصنع كل دكتاتور*
*ولكن*
* كل دين يصنع دكتاتور*
*فلماذا *
*لم تجعل المسيحية تشرشل دكتاتور ؟*
*نفس النتيجه*
*انه الشخص وليس الدين*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> *اذا*
> * الدين لا يصنع كل دكتاتور*
> *ولكن*
> * كل دين يصنع دكتاتور*
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ياعم بتلخبطنى لية بس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما " عبد الناصر " كان أحلى ديكتاتور ..ومع ذلك لم يستخدم الدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان بيقول " بإسم الأُمة " بدلاً من " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنت نستنى أنا كتبت أية ... وللأسف مش قادر أتواجد فى المنتدى بأنتظام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الخُلاصة اللى كنت عايز أقولها :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا رأيت تجهيزات " دينية " كى يعتلى شخص " ما " سدة الحُكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأعلم أنك داخل على ديكتاتور ....وِش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وتقدر تقول كدة إن " محمود تشرشل "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو نفس ظروف " عبد الناصر "[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> *لاحظى يا ايرينى انى بقول فى نفس الوقت*
> *يعنى فى نفس وقت حكم ستالين*
> *مين كان بيحكم انجلترا وقت حكم ستالين -- تشرشل*
> *لو شايفه ان تشرشل دكتاتور صنعته المسيحيه يبقى حرام عليكى
> ...



*أنا حلمت إمبارح
إن جالى ملاك و معاه صليب و قال لى : بهذا تغلب30:

أوم إيه بأة
دخلت حرب ضد الكافرين و رافعة شعار الصليب:heat:

أوم إيه بأة
بقيت القديسة إيرينى (رضى الله عنها و أرضاها):w00t:

فهمت أنا أقصد إيه ؟؟
و لا تحب أقولك مين اللى حلم الحلم دا ؟*


----------



## red333 (30 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياعم بتلخبطنى لية بس ؟*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ما " عبد الناصر " كان أحلى ديكتاتور ..ومع ذلك لم يستخدم الدين*​​
> 
> ...


 
*اذن اتفقنا انه الشخص وليس الدين *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> *اذن اتفقنا انه الشخص وليس الدين *


 *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدى والله ما هختلف معاك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الشخص ؟! ...ماشى كلامك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وهل المفترض ان نجد فى الدين " أى دين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدوات الديكتاتورية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## red333 (30 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا حلمت إمبارح*
> *إن جالى ملاك و معاه صليب و قال لى : بهذا تغلب30:*
> 
> *أوم إيه بأة*
> ...


اعتقد ان دى قصة الملك قسطنطين
وهى ان المسيح اظهر له علامه الصليب  ال بها هروح يقتل الناس وينتصر !!!
الاول قبل ما نتكلم فى مغزى القصة
انت مقتنعه بيها يا ايرينى ؟


----------



## red333 (30 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدى والله ما هختلف معاك*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الشخص ؟! ...ماشى كلامك*​​
> ​
> ...


 
*هذا يتوقف على فهم الشخص لهذه الادوات*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> *هذا يتوقف على فهم الشخص لهذه الادوات*


*دى مش أجابة سؤالى يا ريس
سؤالى ( هل المفترض ) أن أجد أدوات الديكتاتورية
فى أى دين ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دى مش أجابة سؤالى يا ريس
> سؤالى ( هل المفترض ) أن أجد أدوات الديكتاتورية
> فى أى دين ؟
> *​



*اسمحلى أن أعترض على تعبير "أي دين" ....
لا يوجد تعدد للأديان 
لأنه لا يوجد تعدد للألهة​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اسمحلى أن أعترض على تعبير "أي دين" ....
> لا يوجد تعدد للأديان
> لأنه لا يوجد تعدد للألهة​*


*هناك ثلاثة أديان رسمية يُطلق عليها " أديان سماوية "*
*وفى بطاقة الرقم القومى خانة للتعريف بالدين *
*بغض النظر ان دة مش بيعترف بدوكهة
ولا دوكهة بيعترف بدة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هناك ثلاثة أديان رسمية يُطلق عليها " أديان سماوية "*
> *وفى بطاقة الرقم القومى خانة للتعريف بالدين *
> *بغض النظر ان دة مش بيعترف بدوكهة
> ولا دوكهة بيعترف بدة *​



*وهذا عجز بشرى ..... تعدد الأديان يتبعة تعدد للألهة ....*


----------



## red333 (30 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دى مش أجابة سؤالى يا ريس*
> *سؤالى ( هل المفترض ) أن أجد أدوات الديكتاتورية*
> *فى أى دين ؟*​


 
* اعتبار هذه الامور الدينيه انها ادوات للدكتاتوريه يتوقف على فهم الشخص لها  وفهمه لمعنى الديكتاتوريه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> اعتقد ان دى قصة الملك قسطنطين
> وهى ان المسيح اظهر له علامه الصليب  ال بها هروح يقتل الناس وينتصر !!!
> الاول قبل ما نتكلم فى مغزى القصة
> انت مقتنعه بيها يا ايرينى ؟



*إيه اللى هيفرق بإنى مقتنعة بيها و لا لأ ؟؟

و من ناحية مغزى القصة ::
مغزى القصة أنا عارفاه كويس جدا 
أنا عايشة جوة الكنيسة و من عيلة كلهاااااااااا شمامسة و دارسين لاهوتيات و و و و
و إتعلمت على إيديهم 

هو ما فيش ديكتاتورية فى الحكام المسيحيين ؟

و هل  هم فسروا نصوص الكتاب المقدس صح و لا عل مزاجهم ؟
__________________________________________________________

فين ناس من الجهة الأخرى حلموا إنهم أمير المؤمنين أو رأوا صلعم ذات نفساويته

أليس كذلك ؟


​*​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> * اعتبار هذه الامور الدينيه انها ادوات للدكتاتوريه يتوقف على فهم الشخص لها  وفهمه لمعنى الديكتاتوريه*


*أبحث داخل " النصوص "
هنا وهناك ...ستجد ضالتك
كل مرة تقعد تجرجر فى رجلى بنفس طريقتك دى
*​


----------



## red333 (3 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أبحث داخل " النصوص "*
> *هنا وهناك ...ستجد ضالتك*
> *كل مرة تقعد تجرجر فى رجلى بنفس طريقتك دى*​


 

*هههههههههههههه*
*البينه على من ادعى يا متر*


----------



## red333 (3 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه اللى هيفرق بإنى مقتنعة بيها و لا لأ ؟؟​*
> 
> *و من ناحية مغزى القصة ::*
> *مغزى القصة أنا عارفاه كويس جدا *
> ...


 
*هتعرفى هتفرق فى ايه بعد ما تردى على سؤالى*

*ويشرفنى انى اتعلم من علمك انت والعائله*
*ها -- انت مقتنعه بالقصه ولا*
*وايه المغزى من القصه ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *البينه على من ادعى يا متر*


*مش باقولك مش هتجيبها البر أنت ... بلا متر بلا ميل 
:smile01
أقولك ركز مع إيرينى :t23:...فُلة وشمعة منورة :smile01

*​


----------



## peace_86 (3 مايو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فى كل ا لتاريخ الاسلامى لا يوجد غير
> عمر بن الخطاب وعمر بن عبد العزيز المشهوران بالعدل
> وخلاف ذلك كلهم لصوص ومجرمين واصحاب نذوات



*بالإذن من الأستاذ عوبد ..
لكني اختلف مع صديقي حبيب يسوع ..

أي عدل تقصد؟؟ أرجو ألا تكون المسلسلات الدينية هي مرجعنا في الفهم ..
فلا مسلسل عمر ولا فيلم الرسالة يعبران عن الواقع..

عمر بن الخطاب عمل تحسينات كبيرة في الدولة المسماة بالإسلامية لكن لا يوجد أي عدل..
أقصد بالعدل هو العدل بين البشرية.. المسلمون من كثر تكرارهم عن عدل عمر وعدل عمر صدقوها المسيحيون وكرروها معهم ..
لا يوجد عدل.. من الآخر كدا ..
عن أي عدل نتكلم؟ ألم نقرأ العهدة العمرية التي أجحفت المسيحيين وجعلت بهم أهل الذمة إلى يومنا هذا بسبب تلك العهدة..

أي عدل حينما يمنع المسيحي (بأمر من عمر) من لبس الصلبان وحينما يدفع إلى أضيق الطريق أو أن يعطي الجزيرة بيد وهو صاغر؟ أو أن يمنع النياحة للموت بصوت عالي إذا مات مسيحي..
يعني لو مات مسلم فعادي أبكوا.. أما اذا مات مسيحي .. فهو (كـ.........) وراح

عن أي عدل تتكلم؟
بلاش ذمية الله يرضى عليكم ..


أما عن عمر بن عبدالعزيز..
فمعروف بعدله بين المسلمين فقط لذلك لم يجد عمر بن عبدالعزيز فرصة بأن يزكي للفقراء وهذا حينما لم يجد فقراء في بلده..
لكن السؤال كيف قلت نسبة الفقراء؟؟؟ معروف طبعاً.. بسبب الجزية التي ابتدعها الاسلام
وكان عمر بن عبدالعزيز قاسياً جداً جداً ومجحفاً بحق مسيحيي الشرق..

لكن للإنصاف..
مع أن الدولة الأموية أجحف بحق المسيحيين في بلادهم الشرقية وعربوهم عنوة وتم تحويل الكنائس لمساجد وتذليلهم بشتى أنواع الطرق.. 
إلا أن الدولة الأموية (بجانب العباسية) تعتبر أفضل وأرقى بكثير من الدولة العثمانية التي كانت عبارة عن لعنة قد حلت على العالم المسيحي..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *هتعرفى هتفرق فى ايه بعد ما تردى على سؤالى*
> 
> *ويشرفنى انى اتعلم من علمك انت والعائله*
> *ها -- انت مقتنعه بالقصه ولا*
> *وايه المغزى من القصه ؟*



*أوعدك هنتناقش 

بس معلش أجل الحوار لبعد يوم الاتنين اللى جاى 

مخى مش جوة جمجمتى و مش هأعرف أركز ال 10 أيام دول معلش​*


----------



## red333 (4 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أوعدك هنتناقش​*
> 
> *بس معلش أجل الحوار لبعد يوم الاتنين اللى جاى *​
> 
> *مخى مش جوة جمجمتى و مش هأعرف أركز ال 10 أيام دول معلش *​


 
زى ما تحبى  وبالتوفيق


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> زى ما تحبى  وبالتوفيق



*ممكن نكمل حوارنا لو تحب

و بأعتذر عن التأخير يوم كامل

لأنى طلبت منك تأجيل الحوار ليوم الاتنين 

و النهاردة الثلاثاء​*


----------



## red333 (13 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ممكن نكمل حوارنا لو تحب​*
> 
> *و بأعتذر عن التأخير يوم كامل*​
> *لأنى طلبت منك تأجيل الحوار ليوم الاتنين *​
> *و النهاردة الثلاثاء*​


 
*اه طبعا اتفضلى نكمل*
*دى فرصه ليا انى اتعلم ومفيش داعى للاعتذار*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *اه طبعا اتفضلى نكمل*
> *دى فرصه ليا انى اتعلم ومفيش داعى للاعتذار*


*معلش ...نظراً لظروف أمتحان " الولة " *:smile02
*أستحملها يا ريد* 

*أية رأيكم تفتحوا لكم موضوع منفصل ونشوف تقطيع الهدوم
اللى على حق رابونا ؟
عايزين تكملوا هنا كملوا براحتكم طبعا *​


----------



## red333 (13 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلش ...نظراً لظروف أمتحان " الولة " *:smile02
> *أستحملها يا ريد*
> *المهم تفتكرنا بحلاوة نجاح " الولة "*​
> *أية رأيكم تفتحوا لكم موضوع منفصل ونشوف تقطيع الهدوم*
> ...


 
*زى ما هى تحب*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *زى ما هى تحب*



*ليس لدى أى مانع 

ياريت الادارة تنقل مشاكاتى و مشاركاتك فى موضوع مختلف 
*


----------

